# thinking of buying 01 A6 2.7



## Two_Scoops_Of_HOOAH (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm going to look at an 01 with the 2.7t 6spd 68k on it it has new timing belt and water pump on it...I'm not to farmilar with audis so I figured I'd ask if there's anything I shoukd look for when I go test drive and any specific questions I should ask any help would be greatly appreciated also he's asking $8495 what do you think is a good price for it...from the pics it looks to be in real good shape heated seats leather bose stereo


----------



## Two_Scoops_Of_HOOAH (Feb 2, 2013)

No one has anything


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Tbh if that's a dealer seems like a fair price . Especially you don't have to worry about the Audi OCD maintenance . I just got mine today in fact and I love it already . Just not a fan of the ugly bubble body at all. Thing is speedy quick . Can't wait to start modding in spring . Good luck with the shopping . I say go for it . But make sure the interior stuff is good . I have a lot of loose stuff and broken interior pieces . Other than that make sure of any leaks, check the cel if any and just scan it to be sure . And ask for carfax . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

So did you buy it?


----------



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

Might want to consider a higher mileage example for several thousand less. Put the money you've saved into a maintenance fund. You will need it later. I see mint condition 2.7T's go for $4500-6000 pretty frequently. Often with a ton of money already put into the timing belt, control arms and sensors that often go wrong on these cars. Whatever you do, pay the $100-150 for a pre purchase inspection by a proper Audi shop before you pull the trigger. It'll save you money in the end.


----------

